# Damn Civics



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Ok people, typically I don't expect much out of my Ga16DE (5 speed) she runs good, gets good gas mileage, but I think I may need to change my air filter. This morning on the way to school I was traveling along and what do I come up behind? A damn civic. I scope it out..looks kinda ragged, stock exhaust, stock everthing pretty much... and from experience of looking at civics, cause I USED TO want one, i noticed its an older body style EX (mid nineties) . I was thinking those years arent v-tech models. It didn't have a badge if it was. Anywho.. i'm hangin right on his bumper,and we get into some slow traffic.. well I'm gettin ready to pass both him and the car in front of him, when he weaves out to pass.. I drop it in 4th, and follow him as we both pass the slow traffic. As he realizes what I drive, he kicks it and not exactly leaves me sitting, but definently pulled on me, and black smoke blows out the exhaust. Shouldnt I have been able to keep up with him? I wasnt fully into throttle.. but a lil over half way. Anywho, I dunno what mods he had or anything, but overall.. he got me, and I hate losing to an older one.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Those civic owners think they are hot shot street racers. The second they think they are part of something, they try to blast away. Well, I have the same engine, but I've messed with my car so much that a civic trying to pull away from me is a joke. I'm not really sure what that guy may have been running under his hood, but I'd guess it has been tweaked at least a little. I think, just think, that the civics may have a better power to weight ratio, but I really haven't looked into it.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

*The Truth*

His car was lighter than yours, because he was a smaller pen.... um... tailpipe.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

mid 90s civics are faster than the new civics..... theyve got some potential.... ill let em have it..... you must have not have gotten a fair start.... youd fuck him up from a stop


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

what about the late '80s Civics? How do those compare to the rest?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

You should have beaten him. On a side note, I beat ( I use the term loosely) a mid-90's Integra over the weekend. His also was pretty ragged, and sporting the non-functional hood scoop and coffee can exhaust, & was apparently a super-ultra-rare Type-R in that it looked to my untrained eye like it had started life as a base model 4 door Integra, but it had Type-R badges. You can't get those unless it's a true type-R. The Acura delaers track VIN numbers or something.  Anyway, the lane was merging from two lanes in my direction to just one, and here come the shitbox, trying to pass everyone so he could be in front of the line, a position that was held by me. HE didn't make it cuz I sped up. See what I mean when I said I used the term loosely? Of course, he did pass me soon after, on a double yellow line, and had the same tell-tale black smoke coming out the ass end, so I'm sure he's telling all his buddies that he "smoked" a Nissan, and, well, he wouldn't be lying. I had a point when I started this reply, but I can't remember what it was now, so just pretend it all made perfect sense, nod, smile, and agree.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

My B13 has out run thus far.
99 V6 Mustang 5-speed.
99 Altima w/ intake, exhuast & spark plug wires
91 Integra w/ CAI, DC Header, Exhuast, Ignition Wires
00 Eclipse (four cylinder)
Civcs aren't shit, with a little work you'll easily keep up with them, I've counted 3 Honda Civc Si's (I think 1999?) that have literally laughed at my car only to have me walk on their ass when we leave the light. What you need to be worried about is the damn Integra GS-R's, RSX Type-S and the original Integra Type-R, and damn near anything with a turbo.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Also, a question...when he "pulled on you", were you still in 4th gear? Because he may not have been. I mean, 50-75% throttle in 4th gear isn't going to get you anywhere fast. The civic may have downshifted and pulled away from you very easily. Now if you DID downshift...then...I dunno what to tell you.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

yeah dude, don't expect a large acceleration out of that gear. If you were going highway speeds (55mph), then shifting down to 3rd would have benefited greatly. Otherwise you were just wasting gas trying to keep up.

3rd gear will be your savior in high speed battles... used it to take out plenty of bogies:

Latest Monte Carlo
RX-7 Elfini
Late 80s CRX
Late 80s - Early 90s Accord
Latest Grand Prix GT

Of course it takes more than just 3rd gear to win, but ya know...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

97sentragxe said:


> *but it had Type-R badges. You can't get those unless it's a true type-R. *


ebay

and v6 stangs are SLOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *and v6 stangs are SLOOOOOOOOOOOW *


I agree


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

if only my pulsar was this fast to beat all those  and yes V6 mustangs are very slow. so are CRX's, i used to outrun CRX's in my old stanza wagon......by all respects anything should beat a stanza wagon


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *ebay
> *


among other places. today i saw an old Mazda 626 "S-Type"


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> *so are CRX's, i used to outrun CRX's in my old stanza wagon......by all respects anything should beat a stanza wagon *


depends on the crx..if its an hf...then yeah...if its an si...then watch out, those lil things are quick


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *depends on the crx..if its an hf...then yeah...if its an si...then watch out, those lil things are quick *


true, but i haven't encountered an si yet...si wannabes but no true si's.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

your cars' HP is too close to the civics HP for u to be expecting to beat him at half throttle......for all u know, he coulda definetaly downshifted and given the car ALL that it had.....imagine if u had done the same? a different story, simple as that


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *ebay
> 
> *


sarcasm


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Yeah, next time I'll be ready for him. Didnt exactly plan on him to try to run, not to mention yeah i should have been in it all the way, and i should have dropped to 3rd, Do these engines hold up to excessive revving above 4500 rpms? Thats the only thing i guess i was thinkin bout... dropping to third at around 50, would have put me in the 4000-5000 rpm range, and I dont wanna screw up my engine. I'm new to the high revving 4 cylinder world so i probably could have mashed on it a lil more, just would rather keep my engine than beat out a civic and blow it right in front of him..


----------



## Mr.Kouki (Aug 13, 2003)

'98200SXse said:


> * i noticed its an older body style EX (mid nineties) . I was thinking those years arent v-tech models. It didn't have a badge if it was. *


none of the mid 90's civics sported VTEC badges. if it was an EX, and a stock EX by the way you described it, it would have been equipped with a SOHC vtec. now in these single cam vtecs, Vtec is there but you can't even feel it kick in (the DOHC vtecs are another story), so maybe his vtec kicked in, regardless of you not hearing anything, and that might have been why he passed you...just a guess, if it wasn't that, then he most likely just downshifted and sped away.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

'98200SXse said:


> *Yeah, next time I'll be ready for him. Didnt exactly plan on him to try to run, not to mention yeah i should have been in it all the way, and i should have dropped to 3rd, Do these engines hold up to excessive revving above 4500 rpms? Thats the only thing i guess i was thinkin bout... dropping to third at around 50, would have put me in the 4000-5000 rpm range, and I dont wanna screw up my engine. I'm new to the high revving 4 cylinder world so i probably could have mashed on it a lil more, just would rather keep my engine than beat out a civic and blow it right in front of him.. *


Actually, I heard that NOT going to redline every once in a while is bad for nissan 4-bangers. But, yeah, Japanese engines lov to be spun into sky-high rpm levels. The redline is there for a reason. Just don't go past that and you won't be hurting your engine.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I think your engine can go up 'til 7000 to redline. if that is the case, then it is safe up to there, but I'd suggest shifting just before. plus I've noticed that once the engine reaches about 6-6500 rpm there really isn't much acceleration left, so it might be best to shift at 6500rpm.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

HoloSkull said:


> *I think your engine can go up 'til 7000 to redline. if that is the case, then it is safe up to there, but I'd suggest shifting just before. plus I've noticed that once the engine reaches about 6-6500 rpm there really isn't much acceleration left, so it might be best to shift at 6500rpm. *


I disagree, I believe staying in a gear as long as possible is better for acceleration. And if you DID shift at 6500rpm your engine speed would fall below the peak HP. On the other hand, shifting at 7500rpm drops the rpms much closer to the peak rpm when engaging the next gear.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

^^^Solution: Shift faster...

Seriously though, in every single diagnostic test chart I've seen it shows that at a certain point in the rpms the power and torque start dropping. I don't know where it truely is on your car, but I start noticing the acceleration is dropping a little around 6500...


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

True, the power does start to dwindle after the peak power(6400rpm on an SR20) but there is still more power above 6400rpm than below it. I've beaten my friends' 2001 Integra LS many times merely because my redline is much higher. We'll be neck and neck until he has to shift before me.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmmh? an Integra has a *lower* redline than an SE-R? That's news to me... what engine is in the LS?


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, I know it's a B18...something. Yeah, it's the lower model Integra. It has 140hp and a 6750 redline. I think the lineup goes...

GS>LS>GS-R>Type-R


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

B18B or A, then... my friend's B18C Civic redlines at 9000++ without a hint of detonation/pinging/various other ugly sounds...

well, no way can a 140hp (or even a 160hp) motor with lower torque beat a 145hp 2.0... at least, not much of the time...


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

well in my ga i dont have a tach,but if i want it to go fast,i shift to 2nd @ 30,to 3rd @ 55,and thats all i've had to use.i've left it full-throttle in 1st gear for like 5 seconds and then when i let go of the gas,the idle was high(im guessing 2,500).so then i had to move the idle screw... But if u dont downshift,just dont even waste your time,specially on a ga...


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

niky said:


> *B18B or A, then... my friend's B18C Civic redlines at 9000++ without a hint of detonation/pinging/various other ugly sounds...
> 
> well, no way can a 140hp (or even a 160hp) motor with lower torque beat a 145hp 2.0... at least, not much of the time... *


what!the b18c1 does not have a 9k+ redline.its either 8.5 or 7.5.the b18c5 does have a 9,100rpm redline...


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *Well, I know it's a B18...something. Yeah, it's the lower model Integra. It has 140hp and a 6750 redline. I think the lineup goes...
> 
> GS>LS>GS-R>Type-R *


Im sorry,but isnt it LS>GS>GS-R>TYPE-R


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *On the other hand, shifting at 7500rpm drops the rpms much closer to the peak rpm when engaging the next gear. *


cant do that without a reprogrammed ecu


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

HoloSkull said:


> *plus I've noticed that once the engine reaches about 6-6500 rpm there really isn't much acceleration left, so it might be best to shift at 6500rpm. *



cams will fix that for ya


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *Im sorry,but isnt it LS>GS>GS-R>TYPE-R *



nope......its LS>GS>GS-R>TYPE R


the LS and GS have the same engine at 140hp

the GS has 170HP
the Type R has 195HP


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm sorry, he does shift at 9000... my bad, it's modified with different camshafts and cam gears...


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *cant do that without a reprogrammed ecu *


Im sorry but a ga CAN go to 7,500.thats where the fuel cuts off...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

no...it cuts of at like 6.9 dude...it can only up to 7.5 or whatever after you reprogram the ecu...do a search and find it yourself, i dont have time now...gtg to work


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

yes it can!the red-line is 6,900rpms but u can go up close to 7,500rpms...


----------



## Mr.Kouki (Aug 13, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *Im sorry,but isnt it LS>GS>GS-R>TYPE-R *



actually, it's RS<LS=GS(SE)<GSR<Type R

RS,LS,GS(SE pre98') all have the exact same specs, other than the fact that the RS is lightest, because it has no power windows or sunroof

if i got my "symbols" wrong, I apologize, but doesnt "<" mean 'less than'?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *cams will fix that for ya *


sweet, where can I get the cams for a '97 Sentra GLE?


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *yes it can!the red-line is 6,900rpms but u can go up close to 7,500rpms... *


alright, no hissy fits... lets try to keep this civil


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

Mr.Kouki said:


> *actually, it's RS<LS=GS(SE)<GSR<Type R
> 
> RS,LS,GS(SE pre98') all have the exact same specs, other than the fact that the RS is lightest, because it has no power windows or sunroof
> 
> if i got my "symbols" wrong, I apologize, but doesnt "<" mean 'less than'? *


the tiger its the bigger number....

but this street racing thread is gay and should be closed down..

street racing is gay and dangerous.. and you shouldnt be allowed to post stuff like this..


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

You're not allowed to post about street racing here. Some people evidently have difficulty understanding this.


----------

